# Mondioring decoy certification



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is a video I made of my decoy certification. As I am old, and had not slept for 26 hours, I made a bunch of mistakes. There were two big mistakes, glaringly stupid. The first is I forgot to use an accessory on the object guard. The second is I forgot the handshake in the defense.

Where I failed was moving before the final horn after the dog recalled off the bite. You have to hold still. I got gigged for that every exercise.

I lost points mostly because I have been a training decoy for so long. ](*,) 

Next time I am getting some sleep and holding still. LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZs_r6bC9I0


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Videos of dog sports look so dull when there's no energetic music and editing to cut it down to short clips of the exciting parts


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice try.

Thanks for posting the video and mentioning your mistakes! It's super helpful to watch. Also, it was nice to see the hurdle. I'd had it described to me as jumping a 55 gallon drum on it's side (which I can't reliably do, after running around..). Good job on the sprint at the end!

Again, thanks for sharing.

:-k (more sleep next time, maybe a theme with you on the Mondio field)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was looking for a hurdle first time around, that is how tired I was. I got to the other side, and had to ask Matt where the hurdle was.

I dogged the sprint. LOL I am old enough that I need to take it easy, never know when a wheel is gonna come off.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

All I can say is, GEIL!! old man


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WTF does that mean ??? : ) a long time ago, I would think arousal.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Take it easy man- Geil is "cool" not just "horny"

8) 8) 8)


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> Take it easy man- Geil is "cool" not just "horny"


LOL learn something new every day! I didn't know it also meant "cool."


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

SHHHHH I am supposed to be too dumb to know stuff.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that Jeff. 

To bad you got gonged for the movement after the dog left. Silly mistake especially if you were bagged. When is the next certification? You won't make that mistake twice! Plus leave the girl friend alone next time and get some sleep!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was working, and knew that if I had to be up a couple of hours later, I might as well stay up.

There was going to be one at the Championship, but then they cancelled it. With the way the economy is going they should definately start making more certs available, as not everyone can make it the few times they do it.

Hopefully this will get more people out, and give them an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Never figured you for the excuse making kind.  :razz: 

I have often wondered what was involved in becoming a decoy...thanks for posting that.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No excuses at all. I am at an age where it really hasn't sunk in how old I am, so I do things I did all the time as a kid.

I wasn't physically as tired as I was sleepy. Gotta figure after doing I don't know how many defense of handler, that was the first time I had forgotten the handshake outright.

Not getting any sleep is just as big a mistake as the rest of the stuff. Funny how people see things.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I also give a big thank-you to Tim Bartlett, who allowed me to use his dog, and his reeeeeeeaally nice new jacket.

The jacket I have weighs a good 20 pounds more than his.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> No excuses at all. I am at an age where it really hasn't sunk in how old I am, so I do things I did all the time as a kid.
> 
> I wasn't physically as tired as I was sleepy. Gotta figure after doing I don't know how many defense of handler, that was the first time I had forgotten the handshake outright.
> 
> Not getting any sleep is just as big a mistake as the rest of the stuff. Funny how people see things.


I was just kidding Jeff. That is what the winky face was for. You can sure dish it out..so I know you can take it too 

Keep doing kid stuff...it will keep you young longer. At least that is my hope for myself8-[ As I said...appreciate you posting as I had no idea what a decoy certification looked like.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That's the spirt Jeff, we're only as old as we think we are. I enjoyed the video. I think I'm older. LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff, :-({|= when I was your age I would have called someone a liar if they told me how many ways I could hurt at the age I am now.  :lol: :lol: 
Get used to it kid! :lol: :lol:  
Like I tell my wife, "I still feel like a 40 yr old on a good day..............I just don't have as many good days as I used to". BAAAAARUMP BUMP! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

You did great Jeff...

It's not easy running about in a suit like that.. You do your generation proud.. :-\" 

Love ya bro

GaryO


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. It was interesting to watch and see what all is involved. Geesh, I can't remember last time I tried staying awake for that long, I used to be able to! But I'm really old now........ 

BTW, I now know a new word. :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Jeff, :-({|= when I was your age I would have called someone a liar if they told me how many ways I could hurt at the age I am now.  :lol: :lol:
> Get used to it kid! :lol: :lol:
> Like I tell my wife, "I still feel like a 40 yr old on a good day..............I just don't have as many good days as I used to". BAAAAARUMP BUMP! :lol: :lol:


TELL ME ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm A AM-PM guy. Feel real great in the morning then it's downhill from there.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: BTW, I now know a new word.

Which word is that ??? I missed something.

I look forward to trying again. I had a good talk with Tim about some things I did wrong, and had some questions about what some things meant.

For example one of the things I got wrong on the OG was "does not defend" I had no idea WTF they were talking about. Turns out, that means that I did not try to do anything when the dog came off and bit me. I think it was the second attempt where this happened. I misread what the dog was going to do, I thought I could get a little closer, and the dog just went. I was off guard, and was happy that the dog read what I was going to do.

I was supposed to try and esquive, or something. LOL

That pretty much defined for me what I need to do differently next time. For years, my thinking has been to be happy when the dog figures you out, ie TRAINING decoy. A trial decoy should be thinking differently at that moment.

Oh well, old body, old reflexes. :grin: 

Gary, you have to get a Mondio club going over there. I know that the "X" monster will love it !


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Gary, you have to get a Mondio club going over there. I know that the "X" monster will love it !


I don't think there is, as such. 

The club I train at, Heath, does do suit work and KNPV style training - which is the nearest Xena and I get to it.

For half the year we do suit work and interesting/exciting stuff...the other half of the year is more structured towards service dog trials, training towards the competitions in June and July.


----------



## Michael Breton (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow Jeff, I thought you did awesome. I'm older than dirt and due to the ecomomy I have to close my training center. I was going to hang those bites suits up on scarecrows and give it up, but after seeing how you dug deep and keep going well maybe I will keep them around after all. I'll just work puppies and dogs with walkers. 

No sleep at 18 and I didn't miss a beat. No sleep now and I pass for a "low IQ" guy for a couple days. Not many people would have the guts to post a failing cert only a passing one. You'll only fail if you don't dust off and try again.

I'm sure you will pass next time and please make sure you post that video so we can all see it. Hopefully it will inspire some young kids to get into the sport. Now that I have closed none of my customers have a place to go train in suit work. We NEED more young decoys for this sport to survive. The crowd sure was with you and I know I can't run like that anymore. You still got it.

Please try again, I'm sure you can do it. Maybe you can be the oldest mondio ring decoy on earth and make the Guiness Book!!

Michael


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you Michael, that is very nice. There is another in May, and I will try again. No matter what, if there is video, I will post it. Dog training and competing is not all Roses and bluebells.

I have some video of the championship, hopefully I can get it posted to Youtube today or tomorrow. One young competitor had a "Buko" day, and I will leave it off. I do not know the man, but I know what those days are like. If he is there tomorrow, I will ask him.

A GSD is the top dog at the MR nationals at the ring 1 level. I saw this dog when I was out in NM and they did a nice job of getting him ready. He scored 188.5 I believe. Nice performance, and I can see that dog doing better, as the points were just a little here and there.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn Jeff you are a big mofo I don't think there is a pair of scratch here in Minnesota that would fit you.
If you ever were to make it up here I think I would let you have a go at my dog if ya wanted some. Looked like good work for a big old guy!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

One of these days I would love to get that way and work with Lisa G and her dog......what the heck is his name ??O O Rogue, yeah, I have seen that dog working real well lately.

Alway good to get knocked about by a GSD. I am game. :grin:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> One of these days I would love to get that way and work with Lisa G and her dog......what the heck is his name ??O O Rogue, yeah, I have seen that dog working real well lately.
> 
> Alway good to get knocked about by a GSD. I am game. :grin:


Meh you must be refuring to that suit dog of hers what ever his name is.
Now that little dog "Tango" she has he is going to put on a very nice Schutzhund exhibition some day.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff, the new word I learned is Geil.  I will just have to be careful where I use it! :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am happy that she is having a lot of fun with that dog, but as always would rather see the MR3 title......might be slightly biased.

Tina, I was a bit taken back when she used it. Didn't think that would happen anymore. LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Thank you Michael, that is very nice. There is another in May, and I will try again. No matter what, if there is video, I will post it. Dog training and competing is not all Roses and bluebells. ....


I like those "behind the show" videos.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

MR would have high ratings for sure.


----------

